# eye colour



## sandie05 (Mar 11, 2005)

hi
my baby is 3 months and has blue eyes. my friend says it takes a year for eye colour to change but by 3 months is it unlikely that they will change from blue to brown?
thx sand xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Sand

It can take up to 2 years for a babys eye colour to change so its abit early yet to say what colour your babys eyes will be.

Jxx


----------

